# New demo... yay!



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

So my band finally has our new demo together... take a listen and let me know what you think - http://www.myspace.com/deadhourmusic. It's been awhile in the making (the first two tracks were first recorded way back in August)... so I glad that it's turned out well! :wave:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

nice work indeed....I especially like the Amy Lee - esque vocals

well done


----------

